# Taping floors



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Kind of an odd question. I’m going to be applying a Corotech System (V156/V440 with a Urethane top coat) on part of this floor. The remaining warehouse will have a Tuffcrete clear stain. 

I’m trying to get a sharp line between the color and the clear. Concerned about bleed through on the tape. After grinding I’m sure the floor is going to be more porous that could allow bleed through, not to mention issues if the tape doesn’t stick well because of any powder residue.

Other products something like caulking or sealing the tape would work. I’m concerned though about any adhesion problems on the edges from the epoxy.

Any suggestions or helpful tips?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Tape it, clear caulk the edge...


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm normally a fan of caulking to seal the edge of tape but in this case on a floor I dont know if it would hold up. I almost wonder if you pushed the tape down really well than brushed the same clear on it that is on the other side so any bleed would hopefully be taken care of. After than just coat the floor the color you need. I'm not sure if that is feasible with floor coatings I do not do many of those.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Im assuming the section that you are taping will already have a coating on it, hence why you are taping. Therefore it should be a little less porous. The 1 inch Frog tape works really well. Just give a good wipe with damp cloth first for dust..and ya maybe seal tape with the clear first.


----------



## brooklynpainters (Sep 5, 2019)

i would caulk the edge


----------

